# Something different?



## sloweredcivic (Jul 11, 2010)

Well I was at the grocery store the other day and I was thinking... What other peppers besides Jalapeno's have you guys used? I was wondering what some Aneheims would taste like and if a pepper that size throws off the cheese to pepper ratio? (LOL)


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 11, 2010)

Anaheim's work well as do many sweet peppers I have to use them quite often because most of my family won't do the jalapenos. As for the cheese to pepper ratio what the heck do they know they won't eat real ABT's


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm planning on trying bell peppers. just cutting the four corners off and wrapping like you would a single pepper.  My family doesn't do J. peppers either, though I love them. lol


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 11, 2010)

Ive done pablano peps before.. Very good if I remember correctly


----------



## rdknb (Jul 11, 2010)

bell peppers work real good, they make them sweet


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 11, 2010)

Check this out...did it a while ago.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/81964/stuffed-peppers

SOB


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2010)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Check this out...did it a while ago.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/81964/stuffed-peppers
> 
> SOB


Thanks SOB,

Just got back from that old link of yours-----Now I'm all slobbered up!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear

Sloweredcivic,

I don't know much about peppers, but the guys who replied to you certainly do!

Bear


----------

